# PICS photos from today PICS



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

enjoy...
first are of me on my silver foes fly...










look close and you will see a tri-star, pic just a bit late...



next are of trek2kona on his red kona scrap...no ****en fat jokes...







next is our buddie dustan on his grey kona shred. kids like 11...













some random ones of other peeps out there and some lifestyle pics...




this guys like seven i think...








we like comments...


----------



## trek2kona (May 22, 2005)

that was so much fun today and dude dustan corbin and tanner were busting today


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Sick pics.... What about the ravine gap?


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

Swoop said:


> Sick pics.... What about the ravine gap?


i managed to knock myself out before i was gonna think about hitting it, also lip was kinda wet and you need all the speed you can get for that thing, done it before, just not today...


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

nice pics

your girlfriends are back


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

how did u knok ur self out?


----------



## trek2kona (May 22, 2005)

see the 3rd pic from last in his section he nails that corner and flips like 2 times then like he got up and didnt remember wat happened and he was seeing stars and purple dots after


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

great pics man, that place looks sick


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> nice pics
> 
> your girlfriends are back


those are our freinds moms and sisters i think, or somthing like that, it was a family event...my gf would be out of town thank you...


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Great pics, looks like fun man!


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

trek2kona said:


> see the 3rd pic from last in his section he nails that corner and flips like 2 times then like he got up and didnt remember wat happened and he was seeing stars and purple dots after


yeah i was seeing purple and green dots for like five min, woke up and everyone was standing around me and that guy was feeling me up making sure i didnt break somthing, second time of done it...


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> those are our freinds moms and sisters i think, or somthing like that, it was a family event...my gf would be out of town thank you...


just making sure everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i want to ride that spot. the pics of you doing the drop show how big that thing is. awesome


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice stuff as usual...

trek2kona dude is in my squad... I'm on point, anyone want to talk smack they gotta deal with me and the BFP...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very cool


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

That first drop is mint

Niice work


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

Sweet pics guys.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice pics......and big ups for the drop


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

That first big drop looks very large!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

likestocrash said:


> Sweet pics guys.


i love that place


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

I spy milfs


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice to finally see the approach to that drop. Good size drop for sure!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

damn very nice


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> I spy milfs


Tis early Spring... they are out in abundance.... it's like a MILF farm they're riding through or something.... so awesome!


----------



## eviltankass (Mar 11, 2004)

dam u guys are lucky to own such dope rides at a young age dude. i was riding like bootleg bmx bikes. keep up the skills kids....good potential and stay positive!


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

theyre lucky they have such a dope spot!


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

I love other people's hot momz


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

great pictures mate but about the no-footers...


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> no ****en fat jokes...


sorry but i just had to do it...


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

BJ- said:


> great pictures mate but about the no-footers...


I think i spy a three-star


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

leddder said:


> I think i spy a three-star


yeah its a tri-star, a little late with the cam, it was the first time i had tricked that jump so i started with no foots then tir-stars and so on...


----------

